# MBTI and Preffered Pet(s)



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

While I think personal choice has more to do with a preferred type of pet than MBTI; Its still interesting to see if one type likes one animal more than the other.

Please forgive me if there's already a poll like this. I don't think I've seen any though...

Anyway, without further ado... Pick an animal! (Or pick more than one).
(It doesn't have to be a pet you currently have, more like a pet that you would like to have [if you could]).


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

INTP, and I picked dog. I used to want other pets, but anything with a cage I had to clean seemed annoying and I won't be extremely likely to go out of my way to give it attention. In fact, I want a dog that has a cat personality. I don't hate cats, but I have always lived with someone who is allergic and therefore lost interest in them over time. I've always had a dog though, and I love love love dogs. I don't know why. I just do. But I prefer the ones with a slight attitude.

My favorite dog was a Havanese named Coconut. She was insolent and would just look at me when I scolded her. She did stop her bad behavior though, and asked for love, but if I was busy, she'd just go lay somewhere else. She would also play whenever, and if she didn't want to be held, she'd go as limp as possible to make it difficult, rather than squirming. It actually worked sometimes lol. Insolent and indolent. My favorite dog. She was kind of like Appa, or Hedwig. Unfortunately my mom gave her away while I was out of town a couple years ago. Still kinda pissed about that. But I never technically owned her.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

ISTJ and my preferred pet is any and all critters, I love animals.

ATM I Have 2 dogs,2 cats, a boa and thinking of gettin some fish.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

ENTP and I picked fish. Don't care for animals which is why I shouldn't own any. A fish would be fine, just feed it and flush it when it dies.

Ok I'd be fine with a parrot, for obvious reasons. Still, don't like the idea of having to take care of something.


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

INFJ ~ INTP. Dogs, I love their free and innocent character, they're empathetic, forgiving, loyal, they always see the good when things are full of bad... Somehow I always end up forming strong connections with them. As a fun fact, I'm the kind of guy that when goes to another person's home and they have a dog I end playing the most of the time with the dog and petting him.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

ENTP and I'd choose a dog every time. I have two. They're little hams; I luff them.

But I also like snakes (have had them in the past) and I'm getting enclosures custom made when I move house again in 6 months so that I can get another one (or two).

I like rabbits, but can't have them with my beagle. 

If I had land, I would have cows too. Highland cattle are my fav.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, dogs are life. XNFP


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Voted cat. All animals are awesome, but nothing is so awesome as cats.















and this is the MOST BEAUTIFUL YOUTUBE VIDEO ever!











I just love them. Cute kats, kitties, arrogant cats, cats that are independent, and cats that are just so weird  and look like they know it better  and they can hug you, and they can purr you  I love them!!!


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

cat


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

ISFP - dog.

One objection, I find dog barking really annoying. I actually want to find a dog breed that specifically doesn't bark naturally, as I'm also against the idea of putting a zap collar on the poor creature, or removing its voice box, or whatever else people do to dogs to force them to stop barking. If they don't bark because they naturally aren't barkers then we are both happy.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

INTP- cats.


----------



## TheGrandDesign (Mar 29, 2016)

INTP- Horses

Dogs and cats are pretty cool too, but my preferred pet will always be a horse.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Dogs are quite annoying tbh. The way they bark, stare at me when I eat, take food when no-one is watching, need to be washed by owners, get lose and run away, chew and mess up stuff indoors. All this is too much. I have no idea why people keep dogs, especially when it stresses them out. That film, Marley and Me, has all the reasons why dogs are not my preference. 

Cats make the best pets. Horses are fun to ride but hard to take care of.


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

Wisteria said:


> Dogs are quite annoying tbh. The way they bark, stare at me when I eat, take food when no-one is watching, need to be washed by owners, get lose and run away, chew and mess up stuff indoors. All this is too much. I have no idea why people keep dogs, especially when it stresses them out.


My dog is this x10, imagine how awesome he is to make me still loving him and make me fascinate about him like the first time. Trust me, even if it results annoying, I really love that lovely annoying behaviors.


----------



## taikopillow (Apr 24, 2016)

Dogs, cats, small/big animals, and reptiles! ^^ I prefer animals in which I can have some sort of interaction with  As for birds, I have a fear for them and everything bigger than a ping-pong ball that flies around- including butterflies.. *sigh*


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

INTP here, dogs are man's best friend.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

lookslikeiwin said:


> My favorite dog was a Havanese named Coconut. She was insolent and would just look at me when I scolded her. She did stop her bad behavior though, and asked for love, but if I was busy, she'd just go lay somewhere else. She would also play whenever, and if she didn't want to be held, she'd go as limp as possible to make it difficult, rather than squirming. It actually worked sometimes lol. Insolent and indolent. My favorite dog. She was kind of like Appa, or Hedwig. Unfortunately my mom gave her away while I was out of town a couple years ago. Still kinda pissed about that. But I never technically owned her.


My parents got a Havanese a year before I left for college and he's the main reason I go home to visit :laughing: Despite being spoiled and absolutely horrible to walk because my parents basically let him decide where he wants to go at all times, he's otherwise a great dog. Not high maintenance whatsoever, pretty calm, and doesn't really seek too much attention - hell, sometimes he just prefers to be alone and will actively get up when someone sits near him. But yeah, he also plays virtually whenever... super easy to get him in the mood - all it takes is some belly rubs and rolling him around and he's ready to go haha.

As for a pet, I think, once I settle down, I'd love to have a small scale farm with pigs, chickens, and a livestock guardian dog. Maybe by then I'll be able to grow some weed :tongue:


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I Dont like having animals that are very dependent on me. Cats are perfect. I've always loved birds and reptiles. I do like dogs but if I were to ever have my own it would have to be a more stereotypically aloof breed like a sighthound or something very small that didn't require too much intensive excersice. My mother has a purebred black lab and he's very needy. If he's not being actively engaged in play, he'll just laze around and stare at us all mopey and sad. Guilt trip. Lol.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

INFJ: dogs, cats, small animals.


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm an INFP with three dogs, hamster, fish and soon rat and ferret.
I love all animals with the exception of snakes and tiny critters like spiders in my home. I always have wanted a horse, so that is my preferred pet, honestly I'd also have cows...


----------

